# LR slideshow remote control



## Paul B (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi folks. I'm looking for a device to allow me to control a Lightroom slideshow on a MacBook (Retina, mid-2014).

Must have:

wireless, preferably Bluetooth
the ability to effect 'play' and 'pause'
the ability to effect 'next slide' and 'back slide'
availability preferably in the in UK but elsewhere in Europe is okay
Nice to have:

volume control 
Must not have:

laser pointer (potential for confiscation from aircraft carry-on luggage)
It would be fine and dandy if all of that comes out of the box. For example this Apple remote might work, but it's a question of whether LR will respond to the keys in the same way an equivalent Apple app would. A bigger issue though is that this remote is infra-red. Macs (including mine) no longer have an IR receiver built in. I have an old IR dongle from a mouse/keyboard but I've no idea whether it will work with this remote; I'm not hopeful. If anyone has experience with this remote that would be great.

I may need to use some sort of keypad with programmable keys (or keys that can be reallocated with separate software like USB Overdrive); that's also fine.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2017)

What you are describing is a typical DLP. The DLP is a second monitor for your computer that projects images on a screen for large room viewing. These have a remote control that permits the "speaker" standing in front of the room to control slide show being projected from the back of the room. 
An alternative is to use Keynote for the app to display the slides. Keynote is Apple's alternative to Powerpoint and can even run PowerPoint files natively. There is an app for the iPhone called "Keynote Remote" that will let you use your iPhone to run a Keynote presentation on your Mac doing all of the things that you describe.


----------



## Paul B (Feb 1, 2017)

clee01l said:


> What you are describing is a typical DLP


Nope, what I'm describing is _just_ a remote control device for a Mac. The Mac will be physically hooked up to a display device. There are indeed projectors that will take a feed from the Mac (some of which use DLP technology) but that's not what I'm looking for.

Like the Apple remote linked to in the post, there are plenty of such 'presentation pointers/remotes' on the market, the problem is that I can't find one a) without a laser pointer and b) that I'm convinced will work with Lightroom on a Mac.

I suspect that the Apple remote (IR problems aside) will work with Keynote because that's Mac's presentation application. Keynote will respond to the same 'next' and 'back' keys as LR but I'm not sure if 'play/pause' will work.

There are iPhone apps that will control a Mac, but unfortunately I don't own an iPhone; that would probably have been the easiest solution.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 1, 2017)

Paul B said:


> Hi folks. I'm looking for a device to allow me to control a Lightroom slideshow on a MacBook (Retina, mid-2014).
> 
> Must have:
> 
> ...


Look for "remote presenters for PowerPoint."  In the US, these generally cost about $50.  Logitech and Kensington are some brands I've used.

Phil


----------



## Paul B (Feb 1, 2017)

Phil have you actually used these with LR on a Mac? As I've said I have found these before but I'm looking for something that I know will work with LR on a Mac.

At least if I know that ones intended for Powerpoint will also work on Lightroom I'll have some confidence in what I'm buying. Also most that I've seen have a laser pointer; since that makes perfect sense for a presentation.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2017)

A Bluetooth Mac keyboard and bluetooth track pad to Magic Mouse will work up to about 30'.  Does this do what you want?
And what you described is typical for a DLP


----------



## Paul B (Feb 1, 2017)

clee01l said:


> A Bluetooth Mac keyboard and bluetooth track pad to Magic Mouse will work up to about 30'. Does this do what you want?


Getting there 

The keyboard would do the trick, but it's overkill for what I need. The sort of presentation pointer that I've described and what Phil has come across are barely bigger than pen-size. Since it needs to travel with me I don't want to carry anything unnecessarily large; a numeric keypad size is about the limit. Also a lot easier to use if you're standing.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 1, 2017)

Paul B said:


> Phil have you actually used these with LR on a Mac? As I've said I have found these before but I'm looking for something that I know will work with LR on a Mac.
> 
> At least if I know that ones intended for Powerpoint will also work on Lightroom I'll have some confidence in what I'm buying. Also most that I've seen have a laser pointer; since that makes perfect sense for a presentation.


No, since I have a Windows laptop.  Check the manufacturer's specifications to see about Mac compatibility and (lack of)


Paul B said:


> Phil have you actually used these with LR on a Mac? As I've said I have found these before but I'm looking for something that I know will work with LR on a Mac.
> 
> At least if I know that ones intended for Powerpoint will also work on Lightroom I'll have some confidence in what I'm buying. Also most that I've seen have a laser pointer; since that makes perfect sense for a presentation.


No, since I have a Windows laptop.  Check the manufacturer's specifications to see about Mac compatibility and (lack of) laser pointer.  However, I will say this about laser pointer concerns.  I do at least two trips a year from the US to Europe, to London and other destinations.  My bag almost always get selected for detailed inspection at Heathrow, so the security agent looks at every portable hard drive, every cable, every AC adapter and power plug convertor, etc in my laptop bag.  I have never had an issue around my remote presenter tool.

Phil


----------



## Paul B (Feb 1, 2017)

To reiterate from my original:


Paul B said:


> Like the Apple remote linked to in the post, there are plenty of such 'presentation pointers/remotes' on the market, the problem is that I can't find one a) without a laser pointer and b) that I'm convinced will work with Lightroom on a Mac.


I have spent a considerable amount of time and effort looking at the specifications of many pointers. I am fully aware of those that claim to be Mac compatible and whether or not they have pointers. If it was that straightforward I wouldn't have posted here. Even if a device is Mac compatible that does not guarantee it will work as desired with a particular application, which _is_ why I posted here. Someone may have experience of such a device with LR on a Mac.


PhilBurton said:


> I will say this about laser pointer concerns ...


Thanks for that. I do get the impression that it would only be found with a hand search not just a baggage scan. Despite your experiences, most UK airports explicitly state that they are not forbidden as hand luggage and all other advice I've read concurs. I have my hand-luggage inspected reasonably frequently and would prefer not to take the risk.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2017)

I continue to think on this.  How about the Logitech MX Air Rechargeable Cordless Air Mouse Amazon.com: Logitech MX Air Rechargeable Cordless Air Mouse: Electronics






I used it for my Google TV for a while.  It does not use a Laser pointer but instead uses the mouse cursor on your computer.  You can use it on a pad like a regular mouse or wave it in the air like a 3D mouse.   It works with Mac, Windows or Google ChromeOS  and I suspect other OSes.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 2, 2017)

Paul B said:


> To reiterate from my original:
> 
> I have spent a considerable amount of time and effort looking at the specifications of many pointers. I am fully aware of those that claim to be Mac compatible and whether or not they have pointers. If it was that straightforward I wouldn't have posted here. Even if a device is Mac compatible that does not guarantee it will work as desired with a particular application, which _is_ why I posted here. Someone may have experience of such a device with LR on a Mac.
> 
> Thanks for that. I do get the impression that it would only be found with a hand search not just a baggage scan. Despite your experiences, most UK airports explicitly state that they are not forbidden as hand luggage and all other advice I've read concurs. I have my hand-luggage inspected reasonably frequently and would prefer not to take the risk.


Paul,

What I meant in my earlier post is that my laptop bag is almost always selected for hand inspection at Heathrow, specifically Terminal 3.  That is a royal pain, since I have my "cables and bits" bag in a bag stuffed full and the inspector has to hand-inspect each and every item.  That includes my presenter accessory, and although they do look at it, they have never once asked me about a laser.

I can't speak to the Mac compatibility issues.  There may be better forums than this one to raise your question.

Phil


----------



## Paul B (Feb 2, 2017)

clee01l said:


> How about the Logitech MX Air Rechargeable Cordless Air Mouse


Thanks Clee; appreciate your tenacity . The eight buttons plus hand gestures on here would almost certainly do the trick. But it's not Mac compatible and ... the US$350 price!!! The aforementioned Apple remote is little more than US$20. Most pointy things are in the £10 to £40 bracket (similar to Phil's experience).

Think I might have to get something off Amazon and suck it and see. If it works I'll just bung up the laser pointer . It'll be cheaper to do that than try and find something that it appears might not exist!


----------



## Paul B (Feb 2, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> What I meant in my earlier post is that my laptop bag is almost always selected for hand inspection at Heathrow, specifically Terminal 3. That is a royal pain, since I have my "cables and bits" bag in a bag stuffed full and the inspector has to hand-inspect each and every item. That includes my presenter accessory, and although they do look at it, they have never once asked me about a laser.


Hi Phil. Yes I understood you. And I know exactly what you mean about having one's bag full of cables and bits searched!

It's just that if it's technically forbidden you can't predict at what point someone is actually going to look at it and say "sorry sir, you can't take this on board". In light or your experiences at Heathrow I've done further digging around. Laser pointers don't seem to be on Heathrow's own list. However they are listed as prohibited by other airports and by specific airlines. It just seems to be one of things that's not very clearly defined or implemented.

I think the genuine concern is the high-powered variety which have been used from the ground to dazzle/'blind' aircrew. Not sure what damage is anticipated from inside the cabin though; I guess they could be used before boarding. The presentation sort is normally low-powered (< 1mW) and in the UK that's the only sort that's easy to get hold of. IMHO that should be safe to carry but the rules here aren't specific enough. Maybe I'll give it a go with a cheap one and see how far I get.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## pauld (Dec 28, 2017)

Paul

Did you ever find a remote that works with LR - I am having the same problem?

Thanks

Paul


----------

